# Salt Spreader and fertilizer spreader?



## allstarlawncare (Jan 7, 2010)

Can a push spreader be used for both applications? I am going to be salting a small lot and the sidewalks this year at the lot but I want a spreader that i can use for seed and fertilizer as well. Any input is appreciated. 

Recommendations for spreaders would be awesome too!
Thanks!


----------



## shane-pa (Sep 30, 2012)

I used a Earthway push spreader last year for a sidewalk. I was able to spread pellets without a problem. I would think rock salt might be to big to flow and would get clogged. You might want to look into smaller salt specific spreaders for your application.


----------



## KYsnow (Sep 22, 2012)

Most all spreaders have adjustments to open the chute for various size material. Open the chute to the largest number and they will work fine with rock salt. Make sure you wash the spreader down after every use or it won't be good for anything come spring.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

http://www.fluid-film.com/


----------

